# Asus P5E and FreeBSD ( hope it helps )



## AngelescuO (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi,

About two weeks ago I have bought an Asus P5E motherboard.
The motherboard has an X38 Northbridge and ICH9R southbridge.
I was installed FreeBSD-7.2 RELEASE  i386 version , cvsuped to STABLE, and done a buildworld.
I have installed xorg from ports and kde4 also.
In console all was fine. When I was trying to do a startx and the system freezed. My video card was an ATI X1550 and used the radeon driver. I have replaced yesterday the card with an GeoForce 7600 GS and the same result. Today i have discovered in the BIOS an option who was enabled by default.
The option is located in "North Bridge Chipset Configuration" menu and is called "Memory Remap Feature". 
Disabling it all worked fine.

Hope it will help anybody.

Best wishes,


----------



## mgp (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi
just keep in mind that if you have more than 3GB of RAM you're going to need this option turned on.


----------



## AngelescuO (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have 4G ram and with this option enabled system freezes.
Without the option system works.
It seems that memory doesn't matter for FreeBSD i386.
Probably for x64 will work .

Best wishes.


----------

